# Atwood



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone have eyes on Atwood.I see its 2 ft high and wondered how muddy east end is ?


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

fishless said:


> Anyone have eyes on Atwood.I see its 2 ft high and wondered how muddy east end is ?


I fished from the bank today north end and south end by the spillway and not a bite. It was high and slighly colored but nothing terrible. The spawn is either over or it might be worth checking in again in a week or 10 days when it warms up.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Fisherman Fred said:


> I fished from the bank today north end and south end by the spillway and not a bite. It was high and slighly colored but nothing terrible. The spawn is either over or it might be worth checking in again in a week or 10 days when it warms up.



What spawn is over ??


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> What spawn is over ??


I don't know i just know it stopped if nothing else. The next week will tell the tale.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I doubt that the spawn is over, the water has been too cold just give it a couple of days because it’s warming fast.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay I know its been a weird year with being warm early then turning cold I'll definitely try it again next week.


----------

